# en la mañana, por la mañana



## Mariam Ezz

Hola, 

Soy nueva aqui, y me gustaria ser uno de los miembros de este foro. 

Alguien puede ayudarme coocer la diferencia entre "por la mañana y en la mañana"??

Muchas Gracias
Mariam Ezz


----------



## Pinairun

*Por* la mañana (durante la mañana), se usa en España.
*En* la mañana (durante la mañana), se usa en Hispanoamérica.

Hay otras expresiones que no cito para no confundirte.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pinairun said:


> *Por* la mañana (durante la mañana), se usa en España.
> *En* la mañana (durante la mañana), se usa en Hispanoamérica. ¿Ah? Por lo menos por acá, en el centro de México, nunca se usa. Siempre es _por_. Pero no pasa nada. Saludos.
> 
> Hay otras expresiones que no cito para no confundirte.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En mi país está muy repartido, sin que haya reglas claras y determinantes acerca de un uso u otro (al menos esa es mi impresión). Sí te puedo decir que cuando hablamos de una mañana en particular, solemos usar “en”: _En la mañana del 30 de octubre, el equipo de búsqueda de asteroides cercanos a la Tierra de … _Sin embargo: _El secretario de la ARU arribará por la mañana a Montevideo._ Para cosas habituales, se prefiere muchas veces “por”: _Aplicar esta crema por la mañana, en cara y cuello, inmediatamente después de la higiene habitual._ 

Saludos

*¡Bienvenida!*


----------



## Latuamacchina

Siempre he oido "por la manana" por aqui, pero es interesante el uso de "en" para una manana especifica.  (No se poner los tildes, perdon.)


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> *Por* la mañana (durante la mañana), se usa en España.


También se usa en Colombia, aunque, infelizmente, cada vez menos.

Para mí, _por la mañana _significa en *algún *momento o período de la mañana.

Y _en la mañana_ significa durante *todo *el período de la mañana. 

Pero reconozco que soy un incomprendido_*, *_aun en mi tierra.

PD - Veo que este hilo se nos puede complicar.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

ManPaisa said:


> Y _en la mañana_ significa durante *todo *el período de la mañana.


Hola:
Esta frase: _En la mañana del 30 de octubre, el equipo de búsqueda de asteroides cercanos a la Tierra de … ,_ ¿la dirías empleando "por"?
No digo que esté mal, simplemente me suena rara.
Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hola:
> Esta frase: _En la mañana del 30 de octubre, el equipo de búsqueda de asteroides cercanos a la Tierra de … ,_ ¿la dirías empleando "por"?
> No digo que esté mal, simplemente me suena rara.
> Saludos



No, tal cual la has escrito, he de reconocerlo.

O _"El 30 de octubre por la mañana / en horas de la mañana"._

PD - Precisamente iba aclarar que estaba de acuerdo con esa redacción tuya.  Lo mismo sería para "En la mañana del martes...", "En la mañana del 1° de mayo...". Tiene que ver con la preposición _de._


----------



## Pinairun

Del _Diccionario de dudas_, de M. Seco.


> 4. _En la mañana, en la tarde, en la noche («Una lanza que le habían dado en la mañana», _Uslar Pietri, _Lanzas, _220; _«Matas solitarias, de hojas velludas, que sudaban en la noche», _Carpentier, _Reino, _19), son construcciones normales en América, frente a las de España _por la mañana, por la tarde, por la noche _(cf. Steel, _Americanismos, _181).
> Sin embargo, el uso era normal en el español clásico (cf. Cuervo, _Diccionario, _Cont., s. v., en § _8b): «Me conviene y me importa quedar mañana en la tarde libre de tener quien me siga y me persiga» _(Cervantes, _Vizcaíno, _156). La presencia del uso en Sender _(«Los domingos en la tarde .. iba a jugar a las birlas », Réquiem, _35, etc.) no se debe a arcaísmo, sino a su prolongada estancia en América. ​




Había un chiste en la época franquista que trataba de un señor que decía que era falso que en tal o cual sitio se estuvieran construyendo tantos kilómetros de carretera como decía el preboste de turno, porque él había viajado por allí y todo seguía igual. Un adepto al régimen que lo escuchaba le espetó: _Usted lo que tiene que hacer es viajar menos y leer más los periódicos._​​


----------



## Alemanita

¿Y_ de mañana_ también se usa? Por ejemplo: De mañana normalmente estoy en casa y de tarde salgo con los niños. 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Pinairun

Por la mañana normalmente estoy en casa y por la tarde...

De mañana:
De mañana (día siguiente) en adelante, turno de mañana (turno de tarde/noche)

Muy de mañana = Muy temprano
De buena mañana = Muy temprano


----------



## lady jekyll

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hola:
> Esta frase: _En la mañana del 30 de octubre, el equipo de búsqueda de asteroides cercanos a la Tierra de … ,_ ¿la dirías empleando "por"?
> No digo que esté mal, simplemente me suena rara.
> Saludos



En España, se emplea como ya se ha dicho mayoritariamente "por la mañana". Mas en casos como éste, en los que se pretende precisar el momento de algún suceso, se utiliza "en la mañana". Otro ejemplo: Lo mataron en la mañana del viernes.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Gracias, Man y Lady, ahora sé un poco más.
Saludos


----------



## Mariam Ezz

Muchas gracias para todos 
la cuestión ahora está más clara para mí


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

En el comentario de ManPaisa (citado más abajo), bastaría con cambiar Colombia por Costa Rica para que se hagan una idea de lo que sucede en este país. Al afirmar lo anterior, estoy incluyendo lo de sentirse incomprendido, en mi caso particular: cada vez que digo "por la mañana", alguien intenta convencerme de que debo decir "en la mañana". La distinción apuntada por ManPaisa es la misma que yo hago. Me consuela saber que no soy el único.

Y hablando de complicarnos: ¿se usa todavía "a la mañana" en Argentina? Me explico: no como en "a la mañana siguiente" sino como en "¿qué desayunás a la mañana?".

Un saludo,


swift


ManPaisa said:


> También se usa en Colombia, aunque, infelizmente, cada vez menos.
> Para mí, _por la mañana _significa en *algún *momento o período de la mañana.
> Y _en la mañana_ significa durante *todo *el período de la mañana.
> Pero reconozco que soy un incomprendido_*, *_aun en mi tierra.
> PD - Veo que este hilo se nos puede complicar.


----------



## sudexpress

Hola a todos:

Quisiera añadir un detalle a este hilo. Según lo que he observado en el País Vasco se utiliza, de manera incorrecta, la expresión "a la mañana" y "a la tarde" en vez "POR  la mañana" y "POR la tarde". 

Por ejemplo: "Te llamo a la tarde"...Curioso, ¿eh?


Sudex


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> Y hablando de complicarnos: ¿se usa todavía "a la mañana" en Argentina? Me explico: no como en "a la mañana siguiente" sino como en *"¿qué desayunás a la mañana?*".


Claro que sí; yo misma a la mañana no como nada.


----------



## Ushuaia

swift said:


> Y hablando de complicarnos: ¿se usa todavía "a la mañana" en Argentina? Me explico: no como en "a la mañana siguiente" sino como en "¿qué desayunás a la mañana?".



Se usa y muchísimo; más que "_por_ la mañana/tarde/noche". "¿Qué hiciste ayer a la mañana?", "el lunes a la mañana me mudo", "a la mañana escucho la radio" y, claro está, "el plomero recién puede venir mañana a la mañana".


----------



## Agró

sudexpress said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Quisiera añadir un detalle a este hilo. Según lo que he observado en el País Vasco se utiliza, de manera incorrecta, la expresión "a la mañana" y "a la tarde" en vez "POR  la mañana" y "POR la tarde".
> 
> Por ejemplo: "Te llamo a la tarde"...Curioso, ¿eh?
> 
> 
> Sudex


También en Navarra (y "A la noche").


----------



## Ushuaia

¡"A la mañana/tarde/noche" no es incorrecto, che! 

Del DPD, _a_:
*6.* *a*_ +_ *sustantivos que designan partes del día: a la mañana, a la tarde, a la noche.* Para introducir los complementos de tiempo relativos a las partes del día, en el español general se emplean normalmente las preposiciones _por_ o _en, _esta última de uso frecuente en gran parte de América, aunque inusual en España (salvo cuando, a su vez, estos complementos llevan un complemento con _de:_ _en la tarde del sábado, en la mañana del lunes_):_ «Ese hígado lo trajo el carnicero por la tarde» _(Llamazares_ Río _[Esp. 1990]);_ «El domingo en la mañana vi con sorpresa que a mi lado dormía una negra enorme»_ (Mutis _Ilona_ [Col. 1988]). El uso de _a_ solo es normal en la Argentina y, en España, entre hablantes vascos o catalanes: _«Los sábados a la tarde reúne mucho público»_ (Dios _Miami_ [Arg. 1999]); _«Dada la hora local de comienzo del partido_ [...], _entrenarán hoy a la mañana»_ (_DNavarra_ [Esp.] 12.5.99); _«La fiesta se aguó el miércoles a la tarde»_ (_Vanguardia_ [Esp.] 1.7.94).


----------



## Pinairun

sudexpress said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Quisiera añadir un detalle a este hilo. Según lo que he observado en el País Vasco se utiliza, de manera incorrecta, la expresión "a la mañana" y "a la tarde" en vez "POR la mañana" y "POR la tarde".
> 
> Por ejemplo: "Te llamo a la tarde"...Curioso, ¿eh?
> 
> 
> Sudex


 
Tengan en cuenta que en el País Vasco hay mucha gente cuya lengua materna no es el español. O que ha recibido la primera enseñanza en euskera.
Se podría decir que es un "vasquismo".


----------



## sudexpress

Eso, también en Navarra!


----------



## sudexpress

Pinairun said:


> Tengan en cuenta que en el País Vasco hay mucha gente cuya lengua materna no es el español. O que ha recibido la primera enseñanza en euskera.
> Se podría decir que es un "vasquismo".



Tengo varios amigos vascos cuya lengua materna es el castellano y que no han realizado sus estudios en euskara y ellos utilizan esta misma expresión que mencionaba. 

Aunque seguro que es un "vasquismo" 

Saludos,
Sudex


----------



## Pinairun

sudexpress said:


> Tengo varios amigos vascos cuya lengua materna es el castellano y que no han realizado sus estudios en euskara y ellos utilizan esta misma expresión que mencionaba.
> 
> Aunque seguro que es un "vasquismo"
> 
> Saludos,
> Sudex


 
Todo se pega, menos la hermosura.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Como muestra de que en América también se usa "por la mañana", me acordé -aporte inútil- de una canción del tiempo de María Castaña -yo no había nacido, ni ahí-, que decía "mañana *por la mañana* te espero Juana a tomar café". Veo ahora que el autor es un señor de nombre Rey Ruiz, nacido en La Habana (hasta ahora creía que era colombiana).
Saludos


----------



## Birke

A propósito de este texto que recoge *Pinairun* (y qué bueno el chiste) del _Diccionario de dudas_, de M. Seco


> Sin embargo, el uso era normal en el español clásico (cf. Cuervo, Diccionario, Cont., s. v., en § 8b): «Me conviene y me importa quedar mañana en la tarde libre de tener quien me siga y me persiga» (Cervantes, Vizcaíno, 156). La presencia del uso en Sender («Los domingos en la tarde .. iba a jugar a las birlas », Réquiem, 35, etc.) no se debe a arcaísmo, sino a su prolongada estancia en América.


 
…me choca mucho que el señor Seco atribuya necesariamente a americanismo este uso de Sender. Ni siquiera me parece un arcaísmo: en mi tierra es un uso absolutamente vivo. Tal vez la gente más joven no lo diga con tanta frecuencia ya como mi abuela o como yo misma, pero seguro que siguen yendo a pasear los domingos _en _la tarde y a cenar los sábados _en_ la noche, aunque, cada vez más, lleguen cansados a trabajar los lunes _por_ la mañana.

Como *Ushuaia*, no veo nada raro ni necesariamente vasco en decir "a la mañana". Si decimos "salió de casa _al alba_", será igual de correcto decir "te llamo _a la tarde_". ¿O no?
Aunque tengo que reconocer que esto último sí que es seguro que no lo dijo nunca mi abuela.

Saludicos


----------



## ManPaisa

> Tal vez la gente más joven no lo diga con tanta frecuencia ya como mi abuela o como yo misma, pero seguro que siguen yendo a pasear los domingos _en _la tarde y a cenar los sábados _en_ la noche, aunque, cada vez más, lleguen cansados a trabajar los lunes _por_ la mañana.


Lo opuesto de lo que está sucediendo en Colombia.


----------



## kim2far

Mi pregunta:  cual es correcto?  'por'  o  'en'     

Me gusta cantar en la mañana


----------



## ACQM

Tu opción es correcta pero suena muy literaria. En España, serí mucho más habitual "Me gusta cantar por la mañana".


----------



## duvija

o 'de mañana'.


----------



## Pinairun

Por la mañana = A lo largo de la mañana.

De mañana = Por la mañana temprano.

En la mañana = Me parece un anglicismo.


----------



## Colchonero

De buena mañana (Otra posibilidad)


----------



## Pinairun

Colchonero said:


> De buena mañana (Otra posibilidad)



Más temprano aún que "de mañana".


----------



## Colchonero

Más temprano... o no. Depende de cómo haya ido la noche.


----------



## Pinairun

Colchonero said:


> Más temprano... o no. Depende de cómo haya ido la noche.




Bueno..., también.


----------



## jmx

Agró said:


> También en Navarra (y "A la noche").


Con 2 años de retraso: 'a la mañana/tarde/noche' también es corriente en Aragón.


----------



## Csalrais

También es posible escuchar "a la tarde/a la noche" en Canarias, sobre todo entre gente de la generación de mis padres (40-50 años) o mayores, pero se usa cuando se refieren al futuro ("lo haré a la tarde/a la noche"). "A la mañana" no creo haberlo escuchado nunca dicho por un canario.

De todos modos, hoy en día lo habitual es usar *por*, nunca *en*.


----------



## Agogiatis

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​*
por* la mañana - *en* la mañana

¿Hay una diferencia?


----------



## miguel89

En el castellano de la región donde escribo esto, no. Incluso, a esas dos podrías agregar una más: 'a la mañana'.


----------



## Calambur

Diría _mañana por la mañana_, o _durante la mañana_.
No usaría _en_ porque me sugiere un lugar y _mañana_ no lo es.


----------



## jorgema

Y tal vez podríamos agregar _"de mañana"_.


----------



## chamyto

jorgema said:


> Y tal vez podríamos agregar _"de mañana"_.



Pero no en todos los casos, se me ocurre uno: El lunes estoy de mañana (el lunes trabajo en turno de mañana)


----------



## jorgema

Pero sí: _Los lunes de mañana/por la mañana hago limpieza_.


----------



## kunvla

jorgema said:


> Pero sí: _Los lunes de mañana/por la mañana hago limpieza_.


Lo confirma la NGLE:

*28.9o* [...] las locuciones adverbiales _por la mañana_, _por la tarde_, _por la noche_, que concurren con _en la mañana_, _en la tarde_, _en la noche_, así como con las variantes correspondientes con _a_ (_a la mañana_, _a la tarde_, _a la noche_) y a veces con _de_ (_Trabaja de mañana; Llegará de tarde; Ya es de noche_).​
Saludos,


----------

